# Effective and Safe Treatment Options



## Chris1055 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hello everyone, this is my first post on this forum. I suffered from chronic derealization and depersonalization for 1.5 years as a result of going through chronic SSRI withdrawal. Recently, I was cured by something and I would like to share my experience.

First of all, before I get started, I want to share my initial thoughts since coming across this forum. I don't want to come across as rude, but I think this forum needs some major improvements in the treatment and research category. There seems to be too much medication-roulette going on by people, and I think this is very dangerous and a bad message to send to other users. Although psychotropic drugs can bring immense relief to many people, it is probably not the best idea to go blindly experimenting around with them, especially since they usually do not help derealization. This goes for lamotrigine and nalfoxone as well.

With that being said, I want to share the substance that cured my derealization. It is called Metergoline. It is an ergot derivative that is a potent serotonin antagonist and D2 agonist. Although this worked for me, it does not mean it will work for everyone. I also experienced harsh side effects while I was on it. Use it at your own risk, if you want to learn more about it, visit this link:

https://raypeatforum.com/community/threads/metergoline-serotonin-antagonist-dopamine-agonist-for-r-d.12908/

I think if people want to experiment with different things, the safest way to do it is with supplements. Supplements and herbs are usually a lot safer and can be just as effective as medications. If enough people have success with a certain medication/supplement, this could be an indication of the neurobiological mechanisms implicated with derealization and can further help us get this disorder more widely recognized by the medical community. Here are a list of supplements and herbs that should be generally safe that people have reported helped with their derealization:

Ginko Biloba: One of the most promising, well-studied and effective herbs out there. Most commonly used for cognitive and memory enhancement and for prevention of dementia and Alzheimers.

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-and-supplements/supplement-guide-ginkgo-biloba#1

Forskolin: Increases levels of intracellular cAMP. When combined with a PDE-4 inhibitor, this can enhance cognitive functioning. I can personally vouch that this herb is very effective.

http://www.nootropicsinfo.com/forskolin/the-effects-and-benefits-of-forskolin/

Ibudilast: This is a medication sold in Japan to treat Asthma. It has been on the market for 20+ years and is very safe with a low side effect profile. It is under clinical trials in the U.S. for addiction and ALS. It is a potent anti-inflammatory and PDE-4 inhibitor, so it should synthesize greatly with forskolin. There are a lot of anecdotal reports online that it is a potent nootropic and significantly helps with brain fog.

http://www.lostfalco.com/ibudilast-for-cognitive-enhancement/

It can be purchased here:

https://www.mimaki-family-japan.com/item/detail?item_prefix=TF&item_code=003449&item_branch=001

NAC: A widely studied compound that has a vast array of positive effects:

http://www.lifeextension.com/magazine/2010/5/n-acetyl-cysteine/page-01

CDP-Choline- A potent nootropic that increases acetylcholine in the brain, which is heavily involved in memory, learning, and cognition.

Kava- The most potent anti-anxiety herb in the world. Could potentially help with the anxiety that is involved with derealization. However, it has severe side effects and long-term usage could cause liver damage.

http://www.webmd.com/balance/stress-management/tc/kava-topic-overview

ASHWAGANDHA: A less potent but much safer anti-anxiety herb than Kava.

https://examine.com/supplements/ashwagandha/

If people could give any of these a try and share their experience with them, I think we could develop a solid basis of supplements that either work or don't work and move forward from there.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> With that being said, I want to share the substance that cured my derealization. It is called Metergoline. It is an ergot derivative that is a potent serotonin antagonist and D2 agonist. Although this worked for me, it does not mean it will work for everyone.


Thanks that you told us your success story. I assumed long ago that dopaminergic medications might be effective for at least some people with Depersonalization Disorder. But how did you get the idea to use this medication?


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Chris1055 said:


> With that being said, I want to share the substance that cured my derealization. It is called Metergoline. It is an ergot derivative that is a potent serotonin antagonist and D2 agonist.
> 
> Although this worked for me, it does not mean it will work for everyone. I also experienced harsh side effects while I was on it.


And what were the side effects?


----------



## Chris1055 (Dec 31, 2016)

TDX said:


> Thanks that you told us your success story. I assumed long ago that dopaminergic medications might be effective for at least some people with Depersonalization Disorder. But how did you get the idea to use this medication?


I don't know if you have heard of the condition called PSSD (Post-SSRI-Sexual Dysfunction), but I originally intended to use it for that.


----------



## Chris1055 (Dec 31, 2016)

luctor et emergo said:


> And what were the side effects?


The main side effects for me were paranoia, decreased appetite, increased sweating, heart palpitations and involuntary twitching. I would be weary experimenting with dopamine agonists, because they can cause involuntary twitching and withdrawal if used for a long enough time. However, Metergoline seems to be pretty safe overall and usually people don't get as many side effects as I experienced. It is definitely a much safer substance than most SSRIs and antipsychotics.


----------



## Chris1055 (Dec 31, 2016)

TDX said:


> Thanks that you told us your success story. I assumed long ago that dopaminergic medications might be effective for at least some people with Depersonalization Disorder. But how did you get the idea to use this medication?


Yeah I wish there was more solid research within the medical community on this disorder, but dopamine is most likely involved. L-theanine, Forskolin, and Ginko Biloba may be useful because they all increase dopamine.


----------



## nf12345 (Oct 29, 2017)

Where did you order this from, I'm UK based.


----------

